# Land



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

I dont understand why all the land owners are getting upset about regulations being put on their operations. I didnt get involved in any of the arguments before but after seeing threats go back in forth I had to say something. Every business has laws and regs to follow.

Short List

Smoking bans
Carbon release
Monopoly
Strict safety laws
Hiring laws
and many more....

I can see fighting for your rights but threatening is not good from either side. But out of all business land owners should feel lucky. There is more programs out there than any other business to keep you a float. If you think you should be aloud to do anything you want just go and sign away your government help. Not trying to start a fight I have some land not all that much but you will never here me complain about anything just keep the tax payers dollars flowing into my pocket.  on a side note I dont post anything. And my land will not be coming out of CRP. As a hunter I owe it to wildlife for the last 15 years of enjoyment.

No threats Please and thank you.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

FlashBoomSplash, your the reason many of us still support agriculture. Your one of the good apples that are left in the barrel, and while some of those apples are still left we can't throw out the whole barrel.

On another note I keep hearing people complain about measures and not trusting our elected leaders. I will plainly tell you I don't trust our elected leaders. As for not liking measures I didn't hear anyone complain when a measure passed many years ago allowing farmers to not pay taxes on things they purchased for their business. You will now notice that places like Big R and Home of economy carry ammo, fishing supplies and clothing just to name a few items. Most of this they write off taxes. So how about that measure, was it bad also?

Great attitude FlashBoomSplash, and my hat is off to you. I appreciate your attitude as much as you appreciate those farm programs. I only have the best wishes for you.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

agree, there are few left like this guy. thank you!


----------



## .308w (Feb 18, 2008)

> . You will now notice that places like Big R and Home of economy carry ammo, fishing supplies and clothing just to name a few items. Most of this they write off taxes. So how about that measure, was it bad also?


If you know someone doing this you need to report them to the IRS at 1-800-829-1040. Its the same as watching a poacher and not turning him in. It costs us all in the end.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

.308w

Thats a great point taxes from hunting and fishing goods go to conservation. We need all the money we can get.


----------



## .308w (Feb 18, 2008)

You bet we do. More $$$ = more opportunity.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

FBS, as a farmer I don't think you have to worry about the threats from some for posting land when they don't get their way. It is the last gasp of bankrupt arguement. Like a little kid who takes his toys out of the sandbox if he can't have all the cookies.

Anybody who threatens that would have to stand in line behind all the others who shouted the same threat for decades. There were many that tried this and it always flopped, because the people of ND don't think much of blackmail.


----------



## .308w (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm new to this so I don't know who's threating who , can some one fill me in.


----------



## .308w (Feb 18, 2008)

OHHHHH never mind it was labeled hog farms or something. I didn't read all of it cause it didn't concern me.


----------



## 4590 (Jun 27, 2004)

Dick,

Often see you refer to yourself as a farmer. Is that really true?? I have checked the EWG website and don't see where you get any payments. Seems a little strange, as every other farmer I know gets them, even if they are just for CRP.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

4590 said:


> Dick,
> 
> Often see you refer to yourself as a farmer. Is that really true?? I have checked the EWG website and don't see where you get any payments. Seems a little strange, as every other farmer I know gets them, even if they are just for CRP.


yup.......Dick is really a farmer.I have seen his land and he has his land in PLOTS for everyone to hunt even though he hunts himself.Can you say that?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

45, come on down and pick rocks. I'll show you every acre.


----------

